# TX: Gun Owners Can Shoot You If You Mess With Our Statues



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears as if it is legit....Good to hear.



> Texas police academy instructor is letting protesters know that any gun owner in Texas can use deadly force to stop vandalism, destruction, or the defacing of any monuments or statues in Texas.


POLICE WARN PROTESTERS: Texas Gun Owners Can Shoot You On Sight If You Mess With Our Statues - Liberty Park Press


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't think so Tim ......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I don't think so Tim ......


Did you read the article?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wouldn't shoot someone over a statue.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Did you read the article?


I read the article and stand by my statement that if one tries hide behind this or one of many old/unenforced laws on the books, it is he who will land in jail or perhaps shot by the police.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> Wouldn't shoot someone over a statue.


Someone will


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think a critical point would be if you are on your property - lot more leeway. You are on public property without a physical threat to you or someone else I think you go to jail. In many cities the city has already voted and want to move them. Unlikely in those cities anyone vandalizing the monument would be found guilty by a jury. 

I think if these monuments are important to you find them a safe home - work with the community to get them removed from public property for the safety of the piece and the public.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> I think a critical point would be if you are on your property - lot more leeway. You are on public property without a physical threat to you or someone else I think you go to jail. In many cities the city has already voted and want to move them. Unlikely in those cities anyone vandalizing the monument would be found guilty by a jury.
> 
> I think if these monuments are important to you find them a safe home - work with the community to get them removed from public property for the safety of the piece and the public.


H
I know I sound like a broken record, but so do you. Monuments have been around for decades. Why are they a problem, not w)
Yes, skirt-wears liberals have been jerking to the sudden screeches of the Soros-paid hooligans. Not a good enough reason to remove them 
They are fine and dandy where they've been. Why, all of a sudden do they make you afraid or feel offended?


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

if citizens arrest is still legal in Texas then they could get away with it by attempting to perform such an arrest and only shooting if the vandals attack and they fear for their life. I have seen plenty of people draw a gun on crazy rode rage nut jobs who are obviously intent on doing harm so far none had to fire that i have seen they just held them at gun point till police arrived to arrest the raged out attacker. not sure about Texas laws though since i dont live there


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The entire argument about defending property of another hinges on whether you've been given specific authority to do so by the property owner, ala, a security guard.

Until the TX legislature passes a law, and the Governor decrees that all TX gun owners have said authority (unlikely), this is not a valid use of deadly force scenario to defend a public statue on public land.



Quantum Donut said:


> if citizens arrest is still legal in Texas then they could get away with it by attempting to perform such an arrest and only shooting if the vandals attack and they fear for their life.


In TX, a citizen's arrest is only lawful if you witness the criminal act, AND the crime is felony.
Unless you know for a FACT that the crime you are witnessing is classified as a felony, you would be breaking the law by attempting to arrest anyone for defacing a statue.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> The entire argument about defending property of another hinges on whether you've been given specific authority to do so by the property owner, ala, a security guard.
> 
> Until the TX legislature passes a law, and the Governor decrees that all TX gun owners have said authority (unlikely), this is not a valid use of deadly force scenario to defend a public statue on public land.
> 
> ...


which is why i said if texas law allows it some states allow a citizens arrest for petty theft even


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> which is why i said if texas law allows it some states allow a citizens arrest for petty theft even


Just stating it for information purposes. We have a good number of Texans on the board. Wouldn't want one running afoul of the law.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The entire argument about defending property of another hinges on whether you've been given specific authority to do so by the property owner, ala, a security guard.
> 
> Until the TX legislature passes a law, and the Governor decrees that all TX gun owners have said authority (unlikely), this is not a valid use of deadly force scenario to defend a public statue on public land.
> 
> ...


State Jail Felony - Criminal Mischief in Texas

The State Jail Felony classification is applied in cases where the criminal mischief damage is valued at:

between $1,500 to $20,000,
Less than $1,500 and the property is a habitation where damaged is done by fire or explosion, or
Less than $1,500 and the property was a fence designed to keep livestock or game animals in.

State Jail Felonies are punishable by up to 180 days to 2 years in state jail and fines reaching $10,000.
Third Degree Felony Criminal Mischief

Your criminal mischief charge could be a 3rd-degree felony if the damage done is valued at $20,000 to $100,000. 3rd-degree felonies are punishable by 2 to 10 years in prison and fines of $10,000.
Second Degree Felony Criminal Mischief

2nd-degree felony criminal mischief is applicable in cases where the damage is valued at $100,000 to $200,000. This offense is punishable by 2 to 20 years in prison and fines of $10,000.
First Degree Felony Criminal Mischief

A criminal mischief charge could be classified as a 1st-degree felony if the value of damage done is more than $200,000. This offense carries a potential sentence of 5 to 99 years in prison and fines reaching $10,000.

I bet all those statues are valued at over 100,000 by todays dollars. Sounds like a felony to me....just sayin.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> State Jail Felony - Criminal Mischief in Texas
> 
> The State Jail Felony classification is applied in cases where the criminal mischief damage is valued at:
> 
> ...


Well done.
A bit unecessary for a man from North Carolina to search up on Texas Penal Code statutes, but well done just the same.
You've done far more than most Texans.

You did miss the section that seems to handle the whole thing:


> (f) *An offense under this section is a state jail felony if the damage or destruction is inflicted on* a place of worship or human burial, *a public monument*, or a community center that provides medical, social, or educational programs and the amount of the pecuniary loss to real property or to tangible personal property is $750 or more but less than $30,000.


The point still remains, unless you're given permission to protect the property of another, you hold no authority over it.
The chap in the article decided to leave out that important part:


> Sec. 9.43. PROTECTION OF THIRD PERSON'S PROPERTY. A person is justified in using force or deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property of a third person if, under the circumstances as he reasonably believes them to be, the actor would be justified under Section 9.41 or 9.42 in using force or deadly force to protect his own land or property and:
> 
> (1) the actor reasonably believes the unlawful interference constitutes attempted or consummated theft of or criminal mischief to the tangible, movable property; or
> 
> ...


So again, don't go shooting folks over statues you don't own.
If you decide to arrest, get a good lawyer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All of a sudden the snowflakes and BLM'ers crying over statues? What rubbish. Where were these dumb asses in the 60's? I am not shooting some idiot moron over a statue. ( Although, truth be told, what I would like to do is beat them with a bat. ) Now, when that same idiot moron attempts burning the Bill of Rights? the Constitution? Their real intent I wager, then I shoot.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Well done.
> A bit unecessary for a man from North Carolina to search up on Texas Penal Code statutes, but well done just the same.
> You've done far more than most Texans.
> 
> ...


Naw I didn't miss it. Was merely pointing out that damaging property valued above a certain level is felonious, and could be grounds for placing someone under citizens arrest. But I'm not the sort that would advocate shooting them for doing it...I would video tape them, call them vile names, follow them to their car, record license plates.

And if the Law didn't do anything about it then I'm gonna tear down every socialist ICON in the city wearing the same attire.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> And if the Law didn't do anything about it then I'm gonna tear down every socialist ICON in the city wearing the same attire.


I'm honestly amazed this hasn't stated yet.
We have 3 friggin' statues of Vlad Lenin in this country, and they still stand to this day.
Sounds like an opportune target to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm gonna tear me down some libtard statues and monuments...

Oh, I forgot, I'm working my ass off 10+ hours a day, being a good husband and father, paying a shit-ton of taxes, upkeeping homes and land, all paid for by yours truly and when I'm not working and paying for other people to NOT WORK, I'm stimulating the economy, doing things I enjoy, being a good steward of my land, watching a little NASCAR, sipping a little Bourbon and grilling some USDA Grade A Fine Meat...

Ain't got no time to protest...

But to any and all you libtards, come to Slippy Lodge looking to tear anything down, and a shit storm like you ain't never seen will be rained down upon your smelly yellow streaked socialist ass...

This, I shit you not!


----------

